

The Art Of Driving Your Competition Crazy - xirium
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/03/the_art_of_driv.html

======
SwellJoe
We're doing it by offering an Open Source version of our product that is more
powerful than our proprietary competitors products (and our commercial version
goes several steps farther and is priced competitively). I don't know just how
crazy it is driving them, yet, but I do know that we're on the radar for the
two major competitors (because I've heard from them via email). Must be at
least a little bit worrisome.

I think our next couple of product announcements over the next month or two
will also do some damage...we'll be leaping past the competition in dramatic
ways, and more importantly, we'll be letting their biggest customers know
about it (because we've built up a nice contact list of their biggest
customers over the past few years of their customers using our Open Source and
earlier products). But, of course, being in the position to do that has taken
a very long time...quietly gathering data, writing software, making people
like us enough to talk about us, etc.

I don't know any "instant" recipes for this...but I love hearing stories in
this vein.

